# My new Mousekateers!!!! (little bit pic heavy!)



## Natsimpkiss (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi!

I've finaly posted some new pictures of my crazy new little mice!
I would have posted them sooner but I had an aunt from australia visiting, who insisted on using the internet most nights to check up on her daughter ( hee hee!), I wasn't allowed on my own computer! Grrrrr! :evil:
but anyway here you go, mice running round in a bath!
(P.S. if at any point the camera seems a little of centre, it bacause it's being attacked or climbed on!)

This is (from left to right) Audrey2 and Crusher. Audrey2's about 1 and 1/2 and Crushers a newbie!









This is my lovely little weirdo Riker! Bless her! She loves the plughole!









And here is Riker again with some Crusher ears behind her and an Audrey2 bum in the foreground!









This is little Mini Crusher with Angela Lansbury, buddying up for a photo and one of my old ladies, Teal'c with her bum sticking out of a toilet roll tube! Classy Teal'c!









Same lot but posing for the photo this time  Oh and now with added Crusher ears!









Teal'c bum, Mini crusher, Angela Lansbury and Audrey2 while the camera is attacked by Gandalf the Grey and Dopey!









Mousey Mayhem! Left to right: Speedy, Crusher, Mini Crusher, Dopey, Anglea Lansbury, Teal'c in a tube and Audrey2 at the bottom! and breathe...









Gandalf the Grey with Audrey2 and Crusher faces!









Riker and her best friend, Mr Plughole again...









Gandalf the Grey, Angela Lansbury, Audrey2 and Riker, trying to coax Teal'c out of her tube...









Still coaxing...









Crusher and Mr Plughole, Riker pokes her head in, not happy about the plughole situation...









Mice + Poo = Moo or Pice, whatever floats your boat!









Pice Moo take two!!!









And there we go!

Unfortunatly, Teal'c died today, she'd been very sleepy and tired all week and we were expecting her to go.
Everyone else is fine, they all need oiling though, they're very squeaky!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're all such cute little meece!


----------



## Weema-Nerang Mousery (Jan 28, 2010)

Such a great idea with the bath! Very pretty mice.


----------



## Natsimpkiss (Oct 10, 2009)

Weema-Nerang Mousery said:


> Such a great idea with the bath! Very pretty mice.


  It's amusing when you get one that attemps to escape! They jump but just gently slide back in!! I'm sure they don't think it's funny though!


----------



## JAS (Nov 14, 2009)

They all look great, so glad they settled in well, have sent you a PM X


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Your post made me laugh! Lol at the Pice! Sorry about poor Teal'c though


----------



## Natsimpkiss (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks, glad I made you smile!


----------

